

MalwareBytes is letting users turn illegal license keys into legit ones for free - manishsingh
http://betanews.com/2015/06/28/arguably-the-best-anti-virus-for-windows-is-giving-pirates-a-chance-to-turn-into-legit-users-for-free/

======
13kbps
This is really cool, actually.

